# permethrin and pregnancy/milk



## amyrob (Nov 21, 2007)

Is it OK to use permethrin spray during pregnancy--what about milk consumption? Whrn people spray chicken roosting bars, aren't eggs still eaten?


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

Any pesticide you use is going to leave some residue. Permethrin has been linked to leukemia. You can Google Search "Pesticide Residue" & get the whole range of opinion. At least 80% of those tested show pesticide/herbicide residue in their tissue, but nobody wants lice, either. So you just have to do the research & decide for yourself. :/

Tom


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

We've used lice dust with permethrin on pregnant and lactating does. The shaker says it's OK to use on does in milk. We haven't had any problems. I don't spray, though, so don't know what that can says. I don't dust the goats often because I don't need to, but lice are not good and if they get out of control, can cause anemia in goats. Kathie


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

On the shelf in most agri farm stores are pesticide sprays/dusts...either for dairy use, food processing plants and/or for animal use. Find one that is approved for use on dairy cattle and read the lable. 

I use a spray called CV 80 during fly season in the milkroom and on the animals. It's approved for both. During pregnancy...unless you're going to dip them, yes, it's safe.
Kaye


----------

